

Upgraded Falcon 9 set to launch from Vandenberg this week - ChuckMcM
http://www.floridatoday.com/article/20130915/SPACE/309150063/Upgraded-SpaceX-Falcon-9-set-risky-flight

======
ChuckMcM
Man I am so thinking "road trip" here. Although what I _really_ want to do is
charter a boat to watch the first stage land itself on the water. If SpaceX
can pull this off it is going to be seriously cool.

